# Standard guitar in Baritone Tuning?



## tritheory (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello, 


Been playing my Yamaha Drop 6 Baritone guitar. I need to have back-up guitar in this tuning... 

Is it possible to set a standard guitar in Baritone tuning? Heavier strings..Will be going from .009-.042 drop D 1/2 step down to 1/2 step down baritone tuning A#,D#, G#, C#, F, A #. 

Guitar is a bolt-on ESP Mirage delxue with a floyd rose that I am considering for this tuning. 

Any considerations for this? Will guitar intonate in this tuning and stay in tune? 

Thanks, 


Steve


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 24, 2005)

tritheory said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Been playing my Yamaha Drop 6 Baritone guitar. I need to have back-up guitar in this tuning...
> ...



It shouldn't be a problem, with the larger string gauges (I'm guessing 11s?) you may need four springs, though the lower tension may completely compensate. Intonation souldn't be an issue, Floyds generally have a lot of travel in the saddles.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2005)

It might not intonate the best, but it should work...just use really thick strings, like a 12-60 set and you should be fine.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 24, 2005)

Standard 7 string necks are only 25 1/2 in scale. So you figure whatever you would use on a seven you could use on a six...just minus the high e string. yea, a lower guage string would work .58 or .60 should be awesome as stated above. any less and an A# might be a little slinky without a baritone neck.


----------



## noodles (Oct 24, 2005)

I did this for three years, and it works great. Just use a 13 gauge set with a plain third for best results. You can find huge (up to 24!!!) plain strings at Just Strings.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 24, 2005)

Just grab yourself a set of 13-56 strings, re-intonate & check your action. You should be fine. I did this for years when a 7-string was unavailable.


----------



## Vince (Oct 24, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Just grab yourself a set of 13-56 strings, re-intonate & check your action. You should be fine. I did this for years when a 7-string was unavailable.



+1


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 24, 2005)

56 will be flappy, that'd be like tuning a 46 to c.


----------



## Drew (Oct 24, 2005)

.56 is what I use for a standard B with 9's - at Bb, it should be fine, but I wouldn't go much lighter.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2005)

Back when I used to drop tune my six-string to low A, I used heavier strings. Never had a problem.


----------



## Nik (Oct 24, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> 56 will be flappy, that'd be like tuning a 46 to c.



He uses 09s and downtunes over a step. His strings are already flappy.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 25, 2005)

i use 10-56 for B after using up to 65s for a long time. its way easier to play now and i've learned to play much more dynamic.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 25, 2005)

I never liked tuning my six string down that low, didn't seem to matter what gauge string I used it always seemed floppy compared to my 7 (and my 7 is the same scale length). Just personal preference I suppose

Just a little note, was bidding on both a Hellraiser and a LTD SC baritone in the last 2 days and didn't get either one of them F!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh, the one that had no bids at 400 bucks with the case? That sure was a beautiful looking guitar, too bad you didn't catch it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 25, 2005)

my personal taste is anything below gauge 60 at C and below is too floppy (maybe its just me i play with -10-60- in D standard on my six and -10-52-70- when i get my seven)...

for A# id say atleast 65... but since you normally play with 9-42 which tells me you like your strings thin... so 12-60 should be fine for you...


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 25, 2005)

> Oh, the one that had no bids at
> 400 bucks with the case? That sure was
> a beautiful looking guitar, too bad you didn't
> catch it.
> ...



ya that was the one...thought I might get
a deal, but apparently somebody else
thought the same thing


----------

